# Belle :(



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

My moms cat, Belle, died today. Kidney failure. I wasn't able to say good bye to her, due to me staying in Canada. I haven't heard that loud purr for almost 2 years...and I will never hear it again. 

I was raised with you; you were there during my rough puberty, by my side when I was love sick or whenever I had arguments with my parents or friends. You would always come and give me love. None of my stays in Holland will ever be the same without your (super hard) head bumps, sweet meow and our little water game. 

Now run, play and catch more birds, like you have done for 15 years, but now on the other side, my bibi, my Belle.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of dear Belle
I know she was much loved by you!
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hugs* I'm so sorry.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It must be especially hard given you're so far away. I hope your good memories of Belle help to ease the pain over time.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It's obvious how much you loved Belle, and it sounds like she lived a good, long life.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

HUGS -- so sorry to hear it.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss  hugs hugs hugs.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

*Hugs* I am sorry to hear about Belle. Until you meet again.


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! So sorry to hear.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks all. it means a lot to get support here, you guys most likely, and unfortunately, know how shitty it feels. The death of a pet is the most underrated thing in the world, but in this one, the cat lovers one, it his acknowledged and understood.

I'm still balling my eyes out, but I do try to think of the good years she had: never sick, always able to come in the house or leave whenever she wanted, loved like crazy by a 6 piece family <3


----------

